# HDPE bucket breakdown part 2



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here are the next couple of steps in my process.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent videos, thank you!

It's wonderful that you're willing to share what you've learned, and you do a great job of showing the process so people can understand.

Edit:

Looks like you're in the "wise" range.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Excellent videos, thank you!
> 
> It's wonderful that you're willing to share what you've learned, and you do a great job of showing the process so people can understand.
> 
> ...


Wait Wait Wait! you think I'm bald?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Excellent videos, thank you!
> It's wonderful that you're willing to share what you've learned, and you do a great job of showing the process so people can understand.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 What he said.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt this is going to be a great video series thanks for sharing with us,you rock :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing your process.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time. Excellent videos, too.


----------

